
Herd Immunity Seems to Be Developing in Mumbai’s Poorest Areas - imheretolearn
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-28/u-s-cases-rise-1-trump-defends-malaria-drug-virus-update
======
ChrisGranger
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-29/herd-
immu...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-29/herd-immunity-
seems-to-be-developing-in-mumbai-s-poorest-areas)

------
imheretolearn
I had correctly predicted that India would reach the highest number of growing
cases someday because of the slums and density of Mumbai and Delhi. However, I
did not see this coming where they would be the ones reaching herd immunity
the quickest.

